# Taking a stand



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I enjoy smoking a bowl of a fine tobacco while driving to and from work. It's about a 20 to 25 minute commute and that's about the perfect amount of time to smoke a MM Legend for me. Well, last night when I arrived to work, in my mail box was a notice that tobacco products of all forms was no longer allowed on the site. 

Now I understand that it can't be used on the property but my boss this morning came in and informed me that if I even have it in my vehicle while on site that I would be terminated. WTF!?! If tobacco of any form was found in my vehicle during a routine inspection, I would be terminated... Even if I wasn't actually smoking it at the time. Even a cigarette butt in the ashtray would constitute a breach of policy and result in termination. Sorry but this is simply too much for me. I will continue to enjoy my pipe to and from work so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

That crazy, why? Maybe if you worked at some kind of chemical / gas plant where there was a fire risk I could maybe understand. Is it legal for them to terminate someone in the States for that? I'd consider seeing how many other disgruntled smokers there are and take it to management.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Why the hell would they be inspecting your vehicle?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

If we work on a school or hospital they have the same ruleset, no tobacco products anywhere on site. I have never had anyone actually search anything of mine though. In fact, depending on the site I sometimes go with embassy rules, lol, and call the truck a little piece of "can smoke here" , but probably wouldn't recommend it if they had already warned you. If you have enough employees for the company to generate a bs rule like that you cannot be the only smoker, are they focusing on you specifically?


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

You live in Georgia? The state? In America??

Complete BS, unless it's for some safety reason. What do you do for a living?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You need to create a secret compartment of some sort, perhaps under the dashboard. Maybe a false back to the glove compartment.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

freestoke said:


> You need to create a secret compartment of some sort, perhaps under the dashboard. Maybe a false back to the glove compartment.


And put a rattle snake in the front compartment


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

In ten years, due to actions and rulings such as these, I fear that we won't be able to recognize this great country. You see because above all else, America has been recognized by her freedoms. For the chance at truly being free is the reason why people risk their lives to come here to this day.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

The real question here is, are you driving your own car or a company car? If its your own car that you paid for or are making payments on, then they have no right to search your vehicle. 

My job started a smoking ban not long ago. You were not allowed to smoke on the property or in your car in the parking structure. But I don't think they can legally go into your car to search it just because you work there. Unless you signed some type of contract that states they can do that if they wanted to.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Unless you are in some type of crazy work, why would they ever do a routine inspection of your car?


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Park off-site & walk the last couple of blocks


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> In ten years, due to actions and rulings such as these, I fear that we won't be able to recognize this great country. You see because above all else, America has been recognized by her freedoms. For the chance at truly being free is the reason why people risk their lives to come here to this day.


If this is a private company, they are exercising the exact freedom you are speaking of. He's not being threatened at the point of a gun by government law. He is being threatened with a pink slip for violating company policy.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> I enjoy smoking a bowl of a fine tobacco while driving to and from work. It's about a 20 to 25 minute commute and that's about the perfect amount of time to smoke a MM Legend for me. Well, last night when I arrived to work, in my mail box was a notice that tobacco products of all forms was no longer allowed on the site.
> 
> Now I understand that it can't be used on the property but my boss this morning came in and informed me that if I even have it in my vehicle while on site that I would be terminated. WTF!?! If tobacco of any form was found in my vehicle during a routine inspection, I would be terminated... Even if I wasn't actually smoking it at the time. Even a cigarette butt in the ashtray would constitute a breach of policy and result in termination. Sorry but this is simply too much for me. I will continue to enjoy my pipe to and from work so we'll see what happens.


Where I work there is a no tobacco on site policy. We suspend students for having a pack of smokes or a can of chewing tobacco in their pocket or backpack. Technically, just having my pipe in my car can get me in big trouble, but my boss only cares that I don't light up while still on the premises.



Andrewdk said:


> That crazy, why? Maybe if you worked at some kind of chemical / gas plant where there was a fire risk I could maybe understand. Is it legal for them to terminate someone in the States for that? I'd consider seeing how many other disgruntled smokers there are and take it to management.


Ha, legal? Just about any restriction on freedom is legal now. There is a new trend going around, this kind of policy is actually permissive in comparison.

In heathcare (and coming to an industry near you- and I fear education is only one or two years away) more and more employers are banning smoking altogether. No, not what you are thinking, not on their property, but at all. They _will not hire smokers_ anymore. Again, they will not hire smokers- they have workplace rules against smoking *at home*. Right now, most just won't hire new employees, but firing existing employees for smoking at home is only a matter of time.

Here's some scary reading:

Smokers May Face Hiring Bans - ABC News

Ohio employers saying no to smokers to reduce costs

Avoiding Being Charged With 'Negligent Hiring' Practices: Don't Hire Smokers

No smokers allowed - legality of employers' anti-smoking policies - column | Business & Health | Find Articles at BNET

HRRecruitingAlert.com » Blog Archive » Can employer refuse to hire smokers?

Costs Make Employers See Smokers as a Drag - Los Angeles Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/11/us/11smoking.html

Those are just a small number of the many articles a search brings up uke:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Messed up! Did you only get the notice or did everyone?


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

The huge Boeing parking lots around these parts have similar "No Tobacco Use Permitted" signs posted everywhere. When we're all essentially "at will" employees we have no rights. Get used to it.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the United States of Corporate America. As businesses and corporations look for more and more ways to cut costs, they will increasingly come to see their smoking employees as low hanging fruit. We're quick to get all bent out of shape when we see government actions that make it more expensive or less convenient to participate in this hobby, but the private sector will be where the real teeth are laid bare when smokers are denied health benefits or gainful employment altogether with testing to back it all up. 

I work for a large company in the aircraft industry that recently implemented a site wide smoking ban similar to the one mentioned by the OP. No tobacco products use at all is allowed on site or within 50 yards of a site border. They haven't mentioned an outright ban on them even when not in use or searching vehicles for tobacco products yet, but they've always had the right to search your vehicle or person while on site or before allowing you through the access gates. I've been stopped for routine random searches of my car dozens of times over the years.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I work in the Security & Safety Enforcement Dept., at an "Advanced Polymers" manufacturing plant. 

There are company ordered, random personal property searches, including any vehicles on site, for all employees, contractors, and visitors, that can be conducted at any given time. A computer program chooses a certain number at random and all site ID badges ending in that number are searched that day. Even I don't know who will be inspected until I show up for work each day... It could be my number, resulting is a search at the gated entrance. Parking off the property isn't an option as the entrance is several miles from a public road. Yes, even the surrounding property is owned by the company and is included in the "no tobacco" zone.

As of 01/01/2011, a ZERO tobacco tolerance went into effect for employees... No "second chances" - "Anyone found using tobacco products on the property will be severely dealt with, up to and including termination of employment." is the quote from the new policy. Any and all non-company employees would be barred for life from the property. The road leading in is a private road and it's even owned and governed by them... So says the policy anyways.

Several of the chemicals and compounds stored and used at the site are highly combustible and have a high reactive rating if things don't go 100% as planned. This resulted in the loss life for 3 employees by a tragic fire in 2002, yet smoking was still allowed until 2011. Several other "close calls" resulting in employee time loss and injury have also occurred.

I just started this job and the site too, and really need the work, but this is totally BS to me. I can understand no smoking within the gated property, but outside of it is crazy.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

That sucks. Hard. Unfortunately, I don't see that there is a good answer to this one. Their property, their rules. I like the "hidden" compartment idea. Their searches can't be that thorough. What about snus to get you through the day?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

ZERO tobacco Joe... Not just smoking. Of 12 persons in my department, only myself and one other smoke. He says he just smokes at home, but I have my doubts on that matter. As for the inspections, if you've been on a military base, they are identical to that.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Amlique said:


> If this is a private company, they are exercising the exact freedom you are speaking of. He's not being threatened at the point of a gun by government law. He is being threatened with a pink slip for violating company policy.


Sorry, didn't notice where he mentioned that he was driving a company car. So you are saying that any private company has the right or freedom to dictate which legal actions we can take part in completely outside the workplace and entirely off of company property?

If so then you are advocating or arguing the fact that a private company can tell their employees what to eat, drink, watch on tv, and enjoy on the weekends all completely outside of work. Is this true?

I understood from the original poster that he was upset that he could not smoke in his car on the way to work, not at work. His comments would lead me to believe that he is done smoking sometime before he drove on to company property. So his activity is completely carried out off company property.

If your definition of exhibiting freedom in America is defined by the fact that you believe a private business has the freedom or right to regulate every legal activity we enage in outside of our workplace then your definition of freedom is very different than mine.

I am always surprised when a botl who takes the time to join a cigar forum (to talk about the enjoyment of cigars) will then actually take the side of the very establishment that is trying to destroy our ability to do the thing we enjoy so much.

Don't get me wrong, you have the freedom to take whatever side you choose. It just surprises me is all I am saying.

Thanks for the great morning debate. It's rainy and cold outside and I needed some invigorating discussion to get me going.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

No, it's my personally owned vehicle.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

So Dale, you work for safety and security...are you the one enforcing these rules? I can imagine it being hard to not smoke or even leave a pipe in your car. But being the one enforcing the actual rule itself against other employees, that must be pretty difficult.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, I am the one enforcing the policy. But even I am subject to the searches if my number comes up for the day. I don't know what that number is until I arrive for work, so I can be searched when I first arrive by the other's in my department, including my supervisors.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Yes, I am the one enforcing the policy. But even I am subject to the searches if my number comes up for the day. I don't know what that number is until I arrive for work, so I can be searched when I first arrive by the other's in my department, including my supervisors.


Being in safety my whole (main) career I can tell you that we are held to a higher standard than the "regular" folk. Whereas the line worker may get a warning or time off without pay, a safety or security person violating the rules will definately get terminated.

Sucks to hear this Dale. Unfortunately company policies are written and defensible in such a way that if you violate them they have the grounds for termination.

Just make sure that there is no tobacco in your car. One could argue that a pipe in itself does not constitute "tobacco" if you empty all the ashes and dottle out before being on company property.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was told that the company spent $250K on signs, posters, pamphlets, brochures, and etc., for the policy chance on Jan 01, 2011. Employees that were already there had to agree to sign a post-hire agreement or they had to resign their positions.

I guess the worst part of it all is that I was already at another site with my company. I was not informed of all this mess until AFTER I agreed to transfer to my current site and had been there for a few days. Now it's changed even more to the extreme than when I first started there just a couple of weeks ago. My bosses knew I'm a pipe smoker and they didn't even bother to tell me this.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

If they are seriously treating tobacco like an illegal drug by banning it's possession - I would go with the hidden compartment idea.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> There are company ordered, random personal property searches, including any vehicles on site, for all employees, contractors, and visitors...


VISITORS!!? I'd say that was definitely overreaching.

You'd think governments in general would encourage smoking, at least those with retirement packages. Would save a lot of money in retirement benefits. Of course, pipe smokers don't suffer the life shortening effects of cigarette smoking, so that would be fine with us! That, and there are entirely too many people for the planet anyhow. Would solve a whole gamut of problems.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

It sounds like you're between the proverbial rock and hard place Dale. Since you're active in enforcing this, have you knowledge of anyone having tobacco found and then being disciplined? Safety is one issue, but merely having posession in your own vehicle of a legal substance seems harsh. Under this odd rule set would having a sealed half gallon of scotch in your trunk be a violation?

I went through an osha hearing a while back that involved a ladder violation on a low residential roof. My employees were not required to tie off, but one of my guys stepped from the roof onto a stepladder (a clear no-no). When I pointed out to the mediator that my employee could literally have moved near the edge, fallen off, jumped up uninjured, and no violation would have occured they knocked me down to a non-serious minimum. Sometimes the rules are clear as mud =/


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I say, don't smoke in your car for a little while and start looking for a new job.

Be the *BEST* employee you possibly can, and when you leave, tell them why.


If you signed off on it, a company can ask you to do anything.. because well.. you didn't *have* to agree to it. It sucks, but it's true. Your car may be private property but you agreed to let them search it, so it's legal.
Edit (added funny example):
If they made a "you need to wear purple pants on the third tuesday of every month and win a rap battle with the janitor or you get fined $10,000" rule and you signed for it.. it's legal.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Any "contraband" can result in termination. Some items included in this vague definition are explosives, combustibles, tobacco products, alcoholic beverages, illegal substances, and whatever else they deem undesirable on the property. It actually states "This list is subject to change and items may be deleted or added as deemed necessary to ensure adherence to company policies"


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And yes, 2 employees have been "disciplined" but not terminated as a result of this policy change. One employee quit the day the policy took effect.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Zogg said:


> I say, don't smoke in your car for a little while and start looking for a new job.
> 
> Be the *BEST* employee you possibly can, and when you leave, tell them why.
> 
> ...


^^ I would have to agree. This whole situation sucks though, and I can't believe we are getting to this point in this country.

Welcome to the downfall of America. Unfortunately, the companies are now starting to use our freedoms against us and there's nothing we can do about it. All great countries in history crash and burn, and we get to witness it and it will be because of corporate and Government greed and exploitations of freedoms like this. Hooray.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Chevy Chase said it best.... This is what I'd like to say to the person who wrote that policy..

"and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?"


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Xodar said:


> Under this odd rule set would having a sealed half gallon of scotch in your trunk be a violation?


Yeah, I worked at a place (in Georgia, coincidentally) with a similar ban on alcohol -- even if it was unopened and stored in your trunk, if they found it, it was grounds for firing. I don't know if they ever did vehicle inspections, though.

I can understand a policy prohibiting alcohol on the premises... but prohibiting tobacco products, even in your car? That's a bit ridiculous. Sorry you've been hit with this, Dale.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> All great countries in history crash and burn, and we get to witness it and it will be because of corporate and Government greed and exploitations of freedoms like this. Hooray.


Most American flags are now made in China. It's definitely curtains.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, and get this...... Of the half dozen different work areas (each produces a different polymer product or products), each has 2 or more propane grills at it that they use every weekend. And a chief reason for the smoking ban was a fear of lighters (open flame) due to the various gases used throughout the plant being released accidentally . Talk about asinine.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks much James. I actually asked my boss about the cigarette version of this and was told NO.. That it would give the "appearance" of my smoking. You can't work with true Anti's!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Thanks much James. I actually asked my boss about the cigarette version of this and was told NO.. That it would give the "appearance" of my smoking. You can't work with true Anti's!


I smoked the cig versions before turning to pipes/cigars, Theyre fun for a bit but messy and boring even if you make your own flavors and stuff, you get an occational "EUGH!!!" taste that is just terrible when the units get a little too hot (ive smoked about 9 models of them including a pipe one)

stick to normal pipes


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Thanks much James. I actually asked my boss about the cigarette version of this and was told NO.. That it would give the "appearance" of my smoking. You can't work with true Anti's!


Whaa??

Okay, now that just doesn't make sense.

I was following their logic (no matter if I agree with them or not), but they lost me on that one.

Maybe if you smoked an e-pipe and held a sign when you were doing it

"Attention concerned staff and general complainers. I am currently vaping an electronic device that emits water vaper. This is not a tobacco or smoke product. The tobacco ban A2367D3 is still in effect, and any smoking of any sort with result in a ban from the premise. Thank you, and mind your own f***ing business."

orrrr....

Just smoke your tobacco out of an apple or something. Load up your apple/bong in the morning and use matches to smoke on the way to work. When you get to work, you just have an apple with a hole in it. Throw it away. Repeat.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think I have but 2 options. 

1) Follow policy.

or

2) Request a transfer. 

I'm choosing the latter. Even for a slight loss of income, it'll be worth the loss of headache.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope your new job goes well !


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Sorry, didn't notice where he mentioned that he was driving a company car. So you are saying that any private company has the right or freedom to dictate which legal actions we can take part in completely outside the workplace and entirely off of company property?
> 
> If so then you are advocating or arguing the fact that a private company can tell their employees what to eat, drink, watch on tv, and enjoy on the weekends all completely outside of work. Is this true?
> 
> ...


First, I agree that it sucks that the policy is in place. However, the company is not dictating anything other than what is and is not permissible on company property. Period. They have every right. Just as the employee has the choice to comply or not. He isn't being threatened with jail time or civil fines (all of which are enforceable with a gun). By saying the company should not have the right to dictate what transpires on their property is like saying that tpharkman has no right to do what he wants on his property. The standpoint you are arguing in your OP is the exact standpoint you are fighting against. Freedom. Your second post was obviously a misunderstanding of my OP.

For Dale: Smoke a small cigar and throw it out before getting on company property. Problem solved.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This solution might seem abhorrent to you, but hear me out. You might consider stuffing your own (RYO) cigarette tubes with some of your favorite pipe baccy. You could make, say, 10 and see how many you smoke on the way in and toss the rest. I've been blending and making my own for years and not only is it vastly cheaper, they're 10x better than anything you can purchase. I've given them to non-cigarette smokers; pipers and cigar enthusiasts, who don't inhale them and say they taste like a pipe/cigar. You wouldn't have anything for the return home, but you could enjoy them on the way in.

As to the policy, yes, it's ridiculous and draconian, but it's their property, so it's their fiefdom. As soon as you drive your property onto their property, your property becomes subservient to their property. Sucks.

PM me if you want any tips on RYO.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, whats next? Will they ban kids from playing Whiffle Ball and Tag at summer camps?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Amlique said:


> For Dale: Smoke a small cigar and throw it out before getting on company property. Problem solved.


Or maybe take a few magic lessons. When the manager's number comes up and you're rifling through his personal effects for contraband, oui la, "What have we HERE!?" Something actually illegal would be ideal.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Or maybe take a few magic lessons. When the manager's number comes up and you're rifling through his personal effects for contraband, oui la, "What have we HERE!?" Something actually illegal would be ideal.


YES!! It's all about leverage; you have none, time to get some.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> No, it's my personally owned vehicle.


This is SUCH SH!T. Georgia State Bill 308 fixed this for GUNS, but obviously tobacco... OH NO!!

I think companies may lose the no tobacco in the car thing if the SB308 law is pulled into the arguement:

Georgia Governor Sonny Perdue vetoed Senate SB291 (re: guns near airports) and signed Senate SB308 into law. The headline attraction for 308: Georgia's gun owners now have the right to carry a weapon in their vehicle regardless of any pubic or private landowner's prohibition against same. *In other words, your employer may ban guns from the premises, but he or she cannot ban you from keeping a gun in your car. As long as it stays in the car. *


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

kneepa said:


> Wow, whats next? Will they ban kids from playing Whiffle Ball and Tag at summer camps?


Actually, yes. They will try.

NYS Officials Back Off Regulating Kids' Games | NBC New York


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

phatmax said:


> This is SUCH SH!T. Georgia State Bill 308 fixed this for GUNS, but obviously tobacco... OH NO!!
> 
> I think companies may lose the no tobacco in the car thing if the SB308 law is pulled into the arguement:
> 
> Georgia Governor Sonny Perdue vetoed Senate SB291 (re: guns near airports) and signed Senate SB308 into law. The headline attraction for 308: Georgia's gun owners now have the right to carry a weapon in their vehicle regardless of any pubic or private landowner's prohibition against same. *In other words, your employer may ban guns from the premises, but he or she cannot ban you from keeping a gun in your car. As long as it stays in the car. *


unless you sign a document (which im sure is included in stuff he signed to work there) stating you release them of this restriction.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Zogg said:


> unless you sign a document (which im sure is included in stuff he signed to work there) stating you release them of this restriction.


Yes, you can sign the document and make a contract with your employer. However, due to the state law, that contract may not be enforceable.

Contract is valid, contract may not be enforceable. That's up to a judge if brought to court.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> Yes, you can sign the document and make a contract with your employer. However, due to the state law, that contract may not be enforceable.
> 
> Contract is valid, contract may not be enforceable. That's up to a judge if brought to court.


It's probably not worth the effort and potential loss of legal fees but i think thered be a decent shot at getting this overturned. they are inspecting private property.

One time on campus someone thought i stole a laptop (i was the only person to swipe into the room other than her, and she lost her laptop. turns out she left it in the library. stupid bit...)

anyway, they told me they couldnt search my car but i just cleaned it and stuff so the only thing in my car was my cellphone and a pair of running shoes, so i let them search it, but they did say they couldn't do it and needed my permission first because its private property even though i did sign a contract and crap saying they can search my stuff including my car if they thought i had like.. alcohol (if i was underage) or something, but even then they'd have to ask, apparently.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Zogg said:


> It's probably not worth the effort and potential loss of legal fees but i think thered be a decent shot at getting this overturned. they are inspecting private property.


But alas, its not a firearm, but tobacco. (which is much more dangerous).

If there WAS a law for protection of tobacco (just like this gun law), and he did get fired for possession, there's no reason he wouldn't sue for wrongful termination.

Grab a lawyer who would only take from the winnings if there was any if he has to. I'm sure he could get a pretty nice settlement out of Mr. big bad industry. He has nothing to lose.

:usa:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Zogg said:


> One time on campus someone thought i stole a laptop (i was the only person to swipe into the room other than her, and she lost her laptop. turns out she left it in the library. stupid bit...)


If someone would have put me through all that trouble and accused me of stealing a laptop when she just left it in the library...I'd be pissed.

I'd steal her laptop for real after she found it. What is she going to do, blame you again?

Free laptop.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> But alas, its not a firearm, but tobacco. (which is much more dangerous).
> 
> If there WAS a law for protection of tobacco (just like this gun law), and he did get fired for possession, there's no reason he wouldn't sue for wrongful termination.
> 
> ...


this is where connections prove to be priceless.

My dad is a franchisee for dunkin donuts (he owns a few stores, he's comparitively a very "small" business man compared to some people who own 100+ in a city or something) but he has 24/7 access to the company lawyers. I'm talking lawyers who make more than i'll probably ever see in my life, and they're on the companies paycheck. I got a speeding ticket once and i was going to pay it (i was speeding, but she also slapped a moving violation on without telling me..) and my dad was like "nono lemme call my lawyer"

me at 17 ---> :shocked: "we have a lawyer?"

...and he systematically wrecked that police station for every minor legal issue that nobody has ever heard of, and they ended up just dropping the case. I barely had to say anything other than "I wasn't speeding, and she never informed me of my charges, she merely handed me papers and drove off." I almost felt bad for the lady. almost.



User Name said:


> If someone would have put me through all that trouble and accused me of stealing a laptop when she just left it in the library...I'd be pissed.
> 
> I'd steal her laptop for real after she found it. What is she going to do, blame you again?
> 
> Free laptop.


LOL yeah, The best part is i drive a pretty new BMW 3 series, and im 21.. (19 at the time of inspection!) and the campus security dude walked with me to my car and immediately was like "No way this kid needs to steal a laptop..." and barely even looked at anything in my car. i was even like "you wanna check the spare tire thing and stuff under the trunk?" him: "I don't think it's necessary.."
Hell, i let him look at my backpack.. which had MY laptop already in it! lol.

I never saw/knew who the girl was. she left her backpack in the commuters lounge and she left the door open, i got there and it was open, left to go to the bathroom (so i closed the door) and swiped in when i came back, someone musta stolen it from her backpack before i got there. Our campus has 0 security cameras so this shit happens a lot, and nobody ever gets caught lol


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Zogg said:


> this is where connections prove to be priceless.
> 
> My dad is a franchisee for dunkin donuts (he owns a few stores, he's comparitively a very "small" business man compared to some people who own 100+ in a city or something) but he has 24/7 access to the company lawyers. I'm talking lawyers who make more than i'll probably ever see in my life, and they're on the companies paycheck. I got a speeding ticket once and i was going to pay it (i was speeding, but she also slapped a moving violation on without telling me..) and my dad was like "nono lemme call my lawyer"
> 
> ...


I thought this story was moving more along the lines of poisoning the donuts when the cops showed up. :grouphug:

Nothing fatal, just a little uke:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> I thought this story was moving more along the lines of poisoning the donuts when the cops showed up. :grouphug:
> 
> Nothing fatal, just a little uke:


lol XD i should have offered her a dozen when i left

she cited me for "82 in a 55" when i was going about 74 in a 65 (i cruise 9 over the speed limit all the time) and it dropped to a 55, but she radared me in the 65, the 55 was after where she was parked. Stupid NY cops >.>

Anyway.. I wanted to say this *SO* bad when she pulled me over:

"I didn't know the kitchen had a speed limit!"


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Posted this elsewhere but doing a copy/paste here. An update on things. I had already un-officially requested a transfer but not on to more drastic measures....Grrrrrrrr!!!!



DSturg369 said:


> Well, work officially sux! Arrived at the site last night and was immediately handed a notice. It stated that if I was even reported as smoking there again, that I would be terminated for that site. This morning I spoke with my supervisor and explained that I had not smoked on the property since receiving a verbal notice from her in my first week there and that I only smoked to & from work. She told me that I smelled of smoke and that, basically, she didn't believe me and also added that having any tobacco in my possession while on the property would warrant a termination, weather I was actually using it or not. Headed into the main office today to formally request a transfer before I get into some major trouble at my current work site. I will not tolerate being treated as such. :mad2:
> 
> On a better note... The PA Choice Blend and MM Legend combo on the drive home was goooooooooooood! :cheeky:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Posted this elsewhere but doing a copy/paste here. An update on things. I had already un-officially requested a transfer but not on to more drastic measures....Grrrrrrrr!!!!


Already replied to this on the other thread, but is this bitch a witch or what? And what kind of miserable brown noser would rat out a coworker for something like that? Must be her secret love interest on the job.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The weird thing is that this site has it's own Fire Brigade, due to the mass array of volatile chemicals on the site. Many of them are smokers. Several of them and other employees drive their little golf carts to the front gate and walk out and smoke all night long, and to the same place where I first went myself but was told not to go. That and every building has one or more propane grills outside of it that get used nearly every day. I know the issue is tobacco and not so much the flame issue, but as a contractor, we're held to a different and higher standard than the company employees. I see little recourse but to transfer, and the sooner the better.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

UNBELIEVABLY RIDICULOUS!

Move to Lybia... freedom is at a much higher level there, in comparison. *sarcasm*

Earlier, you posted this quote: *"Anyone found using tobacco products on the property will be severely dealt with, up to and including termination of employment."*

Is this the only company regulation's paragraph concerning the matter? If so, I see no possible interpretation of it as forbidding the *possession* of tobacco products.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

I think this is complete horse s**t. Give me a break! If it's even in your vehicle they can terminate you? They can't even search your vehicle without permission. And if they say you smell like smoke, I'd just tell them you smoked first thing in the morning at home before you left for work.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> I see little recourse but to transfer, and the sooner the better.


As I said in the other post, that sux. Good luck on the transfer. I wish you the best! Maybe you can try to land a job at a tobacco processing plant where they encourage smoking!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DSturg369 said:


> ...if I even have it in my vehicle while on site that I would be terminated...


Hmmm. :dunno: In roughly the same situation Bob Dylan said, "I give her my heart but she wanted my soul. Don't think twice, it's all right."

Look at it as a business opportunity? Open up a tobacco-products storage locker facility outside the gate.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Earlier, you posted this quote: *"Anyone found using tobacco products on the property will be severely dealt with, up to and including termination of employment."*
> 
> Is this the only company regulation's paragraph concerning the matter? If so, I see no possible interpretation of it as forbidding the *possession* of tobacco products.


The policy states it is a "tobacco products free site" ... I'm looking at it right now. It further states "Use of tobacco products of any kind is strictly prohibited."

There is an employee gate that all employees must walk through to enter the working areas from the parking lot. At each shift change it is my department's job (Security) to check any and ALL personal bags and containers. Tobacco products are one of the things we have to look for. If found we are to take the employee's ID badge and send it, with an incident report, to his/her Department Head. If it is found in a random vehicle inspection (yes, it is the company's written policy to do this, the same thing... Take the employee's ID badge and send it to the Dept Head. All employees are aware of the policy and know the consequences.

Just doesn't seem legal to me.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> ........ If it is found in a random vehicle inspection (yes, it is the company's written policy to do this, the same thing... Take the employee's ID badge and send it to the Dept Head. All employees are aware of the policy and know the consequences.
> 
> Just doesn't seem legal to me.


That doesn't seem right. It's like an employer writing in a contract saying that if you don't get your work done on time they can beat you ( or some other stupid consequence).

Just because it's in a contract doesn't make it legal. Or so I think. If you have a lawyer I'd call him and see what he has to say about it. I think someone high up on the totem pole complained and now they make it a rule. And everyone is going to follow that rule because, well, who's going to challenge the boss.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Most of these folks make $25 to $30 or more per hour and just aren't willing to challenge it.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> The policy states it is a "tobacco products free site" ... I'm looking at it right now. It further states "Use of tobacco products of any kind is strictly prohibited."
> 
> ...
> 
> Just doesn't seem legal to me.


Keep in mind, I have absolutely no knowledge of any kind of US Law, but the basic legal principles and rules of interpretation are universal.

I think it's illegal too.
Even if it was legaly possible to establish such norm (which I ignore), the interpretation they're doing of their own written policy seems abusive.

I would guess the expression "tobacco products free site" is the head title to some paragraph, or a §1. The normal interpretation of that concept does not clearly imply the possession of the product, even less the possession of it inside a locked vehicule or locked recipient away from the worker. Such prohibition would only make any sense if the product itself could be a potential danger by itself, without exterior intervention, which is clearly not the case. Because of this, the expression "xxxx products free site" is not a perfectly clear expression...
To make it clear and precise, there's that second expression "*Use* of tobacco products of any kind is strictly prohibited." 
In the absence of a written norm stating something like "The possession of tobacco products of any kind is strictly prohibited" a interpretation in that sense seems abusive.

I understand you can´t put much of a fight, though...

Wait until a lawyer (or any big shot smoker) visits the site and find a way to get annoyed with him because of those cigarette butts in his ashtray...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The company itself is Belgian owned. There are Reps from the "Father-land" (yes, I know that's typically a German referral), here all the time. They're usually gone by the time I get to work and likewise, usually come in after I leave in the mornings.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DSturg369 said:


> The company itself is Belgian owned. There are Reps from the "Father-land" (yes, I know that's typically a German referral), here all the time. They're usually gone by the time I get to work and likewise, usually come in after I leave in the mornings.


That's odd. Belgians are famous for being hopelessly self-indulgent - beer, chocolate, sauces, desserts, etc.

If they try to enforce a similar policy at that fine Belgian Anheuser-Busch Budweiser factory the place will probably shut following the walkout.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> That's odd. Belgians are famous for being hopelessly self-indulgent - beer, chocolate, sauces, desserts, etc.
> 
> If they try to enforce a similar policy at that fine Belgian Anheuser-Busch Budweiser factory the place will probably shut following the walkout.


I thought so too, except it's probably more like beer, chocolate, beer, sauces, beer, desserts, beer, etc. And you know what goes good with beer? Smoking...

None of this makes any sense to me. I think Dale should give us the name of this absurd company so we can start protesting! :yell:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

If you're the only one that takes issue with this policy, you're pretty much screwed. Georgia is an at-will state and they can let you go any time for any reason. Having said that, employers can't prohibit firearms from your vehicle on their lots in Georgia, so one would think tobacco should be protected as well since it represents next to zero risk to employers and fellow employees.

If it were me I'd find a place in my vehicle to stash my pipe and tobacco and just risk it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It may be foolish, but I would do the same.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Give us the name, or failing that, enough clues so we can easily guess it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Stonedog said:


> If you're the only one that takes issue with this policy, you're pretty much screwed. Georgia is an at-will state and they can let you go any time for any reason. Having said that, employers can't prohibit firearms from your vehicle on their lots in Georgia, so one would think tobacco should be protected as well since it represents next to zero risk to employers and fellow employees.
> 
> If it were me I'd find a place in my vehicle to stash my pipe and tobacco and just risk it.


I know all too well Georgia's "At Will" status. I was fired from a former job when I was diagnosed with cancer. I talked with the American Cancer Society and a few area Lawyers, all say I didn't have even a slight case.

And yes, I do have just such a place for my pipe and tobacco.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My company is contracted and I do not with to out them as not to create difficulties between the two, sorry. I have dropped a couple of clues prior to this post however.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Seems I wasn't the only one that received a notice about this. I've talked with a couple others and they too were "reminded" about the policy. Since I received this notice, not a single person has left the front gate to smoke... Weird. I have seen a few drive off the property and return about 10 minutes later, and some have done this several times per shift, but not one golf cart has parked at the gate and not one employee has crossed the road to smoke. Feels like something is in the works here... Not sure what though. Until some type of resolution is found, I'll abide the policy and refrain from tobacco while I'm still here.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

The ridiculousness of this situation is mind boggling. Hopefully there is a positive resolution to this in the near future.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Until some type of resolution is found, I'll abide the policy and refrain from tobacco while I'm still here.


I completely agree with this. Better safe (refrain from tobacco) than sorry (smoke and get fired). Even if the likelihood of getting fired is minimal, I wouldn't want to chance it at all. Unless you happen to be loaded, or have tons of money saved up, then by all means be my guest!:tongue1:

Also, if this situation wasn't happening and so "mind boggling" (as Mike put it), what else would you have to ponder and question while smoking your pipe?


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Dale, I think I found your solution. Nobody bid, so it will definitely have to make its way back to the market: Pipe in Disguise


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Dale, I think I found your solution. Nobody bid, so it will definitely have to make its way back to the market: Pipe in Disguise


lol, that's how they're treating it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL... Thanks for trying Michael, but even more bullsh!t today, and this wasn't even tobacco related, so it's a transfer (and soon) or I will quit. I see no other option.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Well, I hope everything works out for you, and you get that transfer!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just a lil perspective from me



Some of you may know that I am a restaurant manager so, a few years ago we had to deal with the no smoking issue. I had a large amount of pull in this matter and after talking with employees, customers and superiors within the company my ultimate decision was to make the business a non smoking facility, (although employees and customers are still permitted to smoke outside of the building.) This decision was based off of several things but the main part was what our customers wanted. There is not a smoking ban in our town so tecnically it is not illegal to smoke in the building, but does this mean I should not be allowed to do what my customers want? My customers are my livelihood, and I will do everything in my power to satisfy them within reason. Now after all this rambling what I am saying is this. On private property I personally believe that the owners should have the right to ban whatever they want, and I then have the right to choose to patronize, or be employeed by that business based on their decisions. One of the best examples I can give is this: I have a cook come in, go to the grill area, as I walk by he is puffing on an electric cigreratte, when I asked him to put it down he states that the public health codes do not prevent the use of them in food prep areas. Does this mean I should have allowed the cook to continue using it? No, because my customers (my source of income) would not excepting of this practice. So even though it is not illegal to do this I have the right to stop him because it is private property. This doesnt mean that I dont think some rules are ridicilous, or even plain stupid but if they are on private property I have the ability to leave that property if I want.

Dale I do wish you the best with your situation, and if there is anything I can do please feel free to let me know.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Need a new cook? :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

are you serious? You threatened to fire the cook over an electric cigarette?

Dear GOD, I just woke up in a nanny-state, full of castrated men.

Help me.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Need a new cook? :lol:


In a heart beat bro, but you gotta go outside to smoke that pipe. :tongue1: Its good to see you are in good spirit bro, I know from the bit of interaction that we've had (you, cp478, and commomsense man were the onew who were instrumental in helping me move over to the pipe side) I know you will do what is right for you, and your family and I only wish you the best sir.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very much appreciated, truly.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> are you serious? You threatened to fire the cook over an electric cigarette?
> 
> Dear GOD, I just woke up in a nanny-state, full of castrated men.
> 
> Help me.


Maybe I should be a littel more clear here....

The grill area is in plain view of the dining room. From 50 feet the electric cigs are very hard to tell from a real one. The customers perception of it would not have been "oh thats an elctronic cigeratte", it most likely would have been "why is the cook smoking while preparing my food?" Having to explain to 50 customers a day would definitely put a hamper on the things that really needed to get done. Now had the cook been in the breakroom with it, I would have told him to have at it.

Edit:

Don I didn't mean to give the impression that I threatened to fire anyone, after we had the conversation and I explained why he couldn't use it in view of the customers due to the perception of it being real he understood. Threatening to fire someone is not something that I do unless I feel that is the best option for the company, adn in this situation the employee was very understanding and there was no need to take any action, past having the sit down converation with him. I find that the best way to handle things is to give them both sides of the situation and not be an authoritorian unless the situation can not be resolved any other way.


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow this whole situation sucks. Hope everything turns out good for you.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I know a few of the restaurant owners around these parts and every one of them says banning smoking in the restaurants destroyed their businesses. Many of them have gone under, because a large part of their net incomes came from the bar. People would go out to eat, gather at the bar, have a few cocktails and repair to the dining room to eat after everybody showed up. They also had the standard bar crowd watching sports while the diners were in the restaurant area. The bars are empty now.

Of course, if you don't have a bar area, that wouldn't matter to you, but you might want to start running the numbers to see how it worked out. The other possibility is that since other restaurants allow smoking, the non-smoking crowd may be choosing your place over the others which would be a positive for you. As one of them put it, "I made more off a couple of guys watching football than a family of four having dinner."


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I talked with a friend this past weekend about a part-time position at his shop. He owns and runs a nice B&M here in the Augusta, GA area. Although he doesn't need any help currently, he said he's let me know if anything became available. If it happens, my current employment would become part-time as well, working around the B&M's schedule. I should have talked with him a month ago as he hired a full-time employee then... That's just how my luck goes.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I'm not telling you what to do, but if it was me, I'd be telling them what to do with their rules as I was walking out the door. Then I would sue them for creating a Nazi-style hostile work environment (and yes, it can, and has been done before, successfully).

They are not exercising any 'freedoms' here. Yes, they can ban the _use_ of tobacco on their property, but they have no right, or authority to search your vehicle, unless it was agreed upon when you accepted employment. And even then, they can only search for specific items relating to industrial espionage. If the 'no smoking' rules were not in effect at the time you accepted employment, then they have violated the original employment conditions, and they have to let you resign honorably, and cannot legally give you a bad reference.

I had a similar experience, took them to court, got a large settlement, and used that to start my own business. Now, no one tells me what I can, or cannot do (except the Mrs...)

I respect someones desire not to be exposed to my smoke, but in my own space, and certainly my own vehicle, no one tells me what to do as long as I am not breaking the law.

Your rights....use em, or lose em...

Oooh Rah! Semper Fi!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gigmaster said:


> .....but they have no right, or authority to search your vehicle, unless it was agreed upon when you accepted employment. And even then, they can only search for specific items relating to industrial espionage. If the 'no smoking' rules were not in effect at the time you accepted employment, then they have violated the original employment conditions.....


Yes, it was a condition of hire. The policy was already in effect when I started working there. The policy itself is fairly brief and (I believe) was left so as to be wide open for interpretation. To what extent the policy was to be forced, I was not made aware of until after I was hired.

A "re-issuing" (of sorts) of the policy was just put out last week. I'm not sure what exactly was said to all the other departments aside from my own, but since then not a single person has exited the main gait to smoke. It's weird. Just today, the #2 man in the plant was released. Not sure if it had anything to do with it or not, but rumor central says it's smoking related.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a shame. I would find another place to work, but that's just me. I'm fiercely independent.

Maybe if they lose enough good people, they may get it into their heads that they are not the Gestapo, and people will only stand for so much. They're not the only game in town.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Thanks much James. I actually asked my boss about the cigarette version of this and was told NO.. That it would give the "appearance" of my smoking. You can't work with true Anti's!


How 'bout candy cigarettes? :rotfl:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Most jobs I've had, I could smoke at work, but that was before things got goofy. 
The last 25 years, I work for me, so I smoke at my desk.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am very seriously considering starting my own small business... Just not exactly sure what yet. I've been tossing around a couple ideas in my head for awhile now. I think it's time.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> I am very seriously considering starting my own small business... Just not exactly sure what yet. I've been tossing around a couple ideas in my head for awhile now. I think it's time.


Lay them out on the table. Lets give you some advice:smoke:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Either thinking a BBQ shack or a nuisance wildlife control agency. I know, both are miles apart, but like I said, just tossing it around. A dire need for both in my area.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

If you have restaurant experience, then I'd go for the BBQ place. There's always room for another good restaurant (I am a certified chef). If not, then look for something else. 3 out of every 4 new restaurants close in the first year. Mainly because people with money think it's just another business, and anyone can do it. They couldn't be more wrong. The restaurant business is insane, and you have to love it to make it work.

If you do start a BBQ place, let me know. I'll bring some people with me from TN to check it out. Good BBQ is worth traveling for.



DSturg369 said:


> Either thinking a BBQ shack or a nuisance wildlife control agency. I know, both are miles apart, but like I said, just tossing it around. A dire need for both in my area.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> If you have restaurant experience, then I'd go for the BBQ place. There's always room for another good restaurant (I am a certified chef). If not, then look for something else. 3 out of every 4 new restaurants close in the first year. Mainly because people with money think it's just another business, and anyone can do it. They couldn't be more wrong. The restaurant business is insane, and you have to love it to make it work.
> 
> If you do start a BBQ place, let me know. I'll bring some people with me from TN to check it out. Good BBQ is worth traveling for.


I agree with Gigmaster. I LOVE the BBQ shack idea. But as with every restaurant, you start out little. Once you establish a good customer base then your rollin. You just need the energy to keep up.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Prince Albert BBQ sauce


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> Either thinking a BBQ shack or a nuisance wildlife control agency. I know, both are miles apart,.


Or, maybe not


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> Or, maybe not


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's your gimmick for the BBQ shack: gluten free buns option. You'll have crowd control as an overhead expense, but you could probably live with that.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Here's your gimmick for the BBQ shack: gluten free buns option. You'll have crowd control as an overhead expense, but you could probably live with that.


And the picture of you on the shack's sign (or at least one on the wall) must have you with pipe in hand or possibly clenched. This is not optional!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> Or, maybe not


I'm a little slow today. :biglaugh: "It's some kinda secret, but the House Special BBQ tastes like chicken to me."


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Prince Albert BBQ sauce


Hey! Might work! One of those BBQ contest winner's secret was cigar ash in the sauce. I kid you not! Dale will have to recruit us to send him PA pipe ash if he starts a chain. (Think he could handle a small restaurant himself, though.)


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Finally!!!

Got the word yesterday... I'm scheduled for a main office meeting and reassignment on Monday. Have no idea where I'll be assigned next but looking forward to the change.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Got the word yesterday... I'm scheduled for a main office meeting and reassignment on Monday. Have no idea where I'll be assigned next but looking forward to the change.


Mazel Tov. I wish you well in your new assignment.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Outstanding!:cheer2::banana:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope it's not a sorry but we have to let you go meeting Dale. Best of luck
troy


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Got the word yesterday... I'm scheduled for a main office meeting and reassignment on Monday. Have no idea where I'll be assigned next but looking forward to the change.


That's terrific Dale. I was hoping that transfer would come through for you. Now, let's cross our fingers that it's a tobacco processing plant, or some other smoker friendly joint! (at least we know it couldn't be any worse)

Cheers!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats, hope it all goes well. Nothing like that feeling of getting out of a workplace you can no longer stand.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I went into the office conversation this morning hoping for the best but expecting the worst. It went better than I expected. I'm being reassigned back to the hospital effective tomorrow morning at 06:00. This is where I was prior to my move to Solvay Advanced Polymers, Augusta. Yet again, I see the grass isn't always greener on the "other side". I transferred for a promotion, but it didn't happen. Based on this and other matters, I requested to move back... I was obliged. I'll have a funky schedule through the weekend but will get a permanent schedule nailed down starting next week. And I get breaks again so my cob pipes will be going with me. Thanks for the support all, it's been a ride but seems to be getting better.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Good to hear you got this straightened out.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Great way to start the week! Congrats!


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

good to hear things are looking up for you Dale.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to hear it's working out Dale!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations indeed Dale, there's enough to worry about without the anti-police at your job.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like things are going a bit better, and that's good! Happy for you, Dale! :tu


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad things went well.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I happy it's turning out better than you thought!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

still.. feel sorry for those stuck there... if they are smokers.


----------

